# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور سراسری فنی و حرفه بواسطه دیپلم کار و دانش

## abino

سلام
 آیا امکانش هست که از طریق دیپلم کار و دانش، رشته کامپیوتر، و شرکت در کنکور سراسری فنی و حرفه‌ای، وارد دانشگاهی مانند صنعتی شریف یا امیرکبیر شد؟
اگر نیاز به تغییر دیپلم از کار و دانش به ریاضی باشه، چه کتاب‌هایی رو باید برای امتحان خوند؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*برای ثبت نام در این دانشگاه های باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رشته های نظری یا مدرک کاردانی داشته باشید*

----------


## abino

مرسی.

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط abino


مرسی.


فک نکنم شما بتونین پیش دانشگاهی بخونین
 همون مدرک کاردانی احتمالا تنها راهتونه*

----------


## abino

> *
> فک نکنم شما بتونین پیش دانشگاهی بخونین
>  همون مدرک کاردانی احتمالا تنها راهتونه*


ممنون. پس خوبه که از دبیرستان هم بپرسم.

اگر من مدرک کاردانی رو از یک دانشکده یا دانشگاه علمی کاربردی بگیرم، بعد باید دوباره کنکور بدم؟ منظورم اینه کنکور بدم تا کارشناسی رو بتونم در مثلا امیرکبیر بگذرونم؟
اگر بخوام دوباره کنکور بدم، این کنکور یعنی مطالعه دوباره دروس دبیرستان؟!

----------


## abino

این سوال من پاسخ نداره یا سوال خیلی سطحی بود؟!

----------

